# Bruntsfield, Dunfirmline and Morton hall golf clubs



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2019)

Played these 3 this week. all new courses to me.

First up Morton Hall, hilly parkland course, where you were either going uphill or down. Nice old tradional clubhouse,Not long 6500 off the back, Greens were good though the bunkers were inconsistant as they appeared to be in the middle of some course tweeking by M&E, so the old bunkers had very little sand in and the new with soft white sand that were much better. Greens pretty good and course pretty firm. A course that prob gets easier the 2nd time you play as there are a couple of blind tee shots. All in all a nice course and enjoyable with couple of good par 3's.

Our 2nd game was at Bruntsfield, which again has just had a course update by M&E. which was very evident by the amount of Bunkers in the middle of the fairway. a lot of the holes were very samey it was difficult to tell many of them apart. I found the bunkering very harsh, all pretty much right on my sunday best drive distance, much like the rest of our group who are all single fig and cat 1 golfers, though all over 50.  Not massivly long at 6400, but if you layed up short of the bunkers, you had some long shots in.i didn't think there was a good selection of par 3's all the same, one on the back 9 we had 12 shots from the group, 10 hit the green not one stayed on it and bounced through the back. card said 180 but from where the white was it was 150 to the flag
didn't enjoy the course one bit and none of our group enjoyed it.
 Clubhouse was quite nice again very traditional, though very much a members club with amembers only bar.

In between we played Gullane, but played that many times so won't bother commenting on that.

last course was Dunfirmline GC, which has a Castle as its clubhouse. short rolling parkland course, greens were good though difficult to read a chip onto as there were very soft, as was most of the course. A nice layout and again not long. very welcoming and quite an enjoyable round and rewarded good shots. a nice selection of par 3 and short par 4's


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 17, 2019)

Always enjoyed Mortonhall. Usually in great condition.


----------



## stueyginger (Nov 26, 2019)

Rocked up to play Morton Hall in their Gents open late summer and unfortunately was rained off but from what you could see from the clubhouse, looked very good; also comes in high regard from anyone I've spoken to. To be fair, it was freak rain so absolutely no surprise they had to cancel however, will definitely return again to try and play.

With regard to Bruntsfield, I played it as part of a works golf day with my finance director being heavily involved with the club. I absolutely loved it, great track and some tricky holes. Agree with the placement of bunkers but does make you think about tee shots. I am told they are trying to get some open qualifiers back there which is probably the reason for the changes, and difficult ones at that. Tend to disagree with the holes being a bit samey, there are a couple of similar holes but the back 9 is a very good test of golf with some chances at the same time i.e couple of lengthy par 5's and shorter par 3's.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2019)

stueyginger said:



			Rocked up to play Morton Hall in their Gents open late summer and unfortunately was rained off but from what you could see from the clubhouse, looked very good; also comes in high regard from anyone I've spoken to. To be fair, it was freak rain so absolutely no surprise they had to cancel however, will definitely return again to try and play.

With regard to Bruntsfield, I played it as part of a works golf day with my finance director being heavily involved with the club. I absolutely loved it, great track and some tricky holes. Agree with the placement of bunkers but does make you think about tee shots. I am told they are trying to get some open qualifiers back there which is probably the reason for the changes, and difficult ones at that. Tend to disagree with the holes being a bit samey, there are a couple of similar holes but the back 9 is a very good test of golf with some chances at the same time i.e couple of lengthy par 5's and shorter par 3's.
		
Click to expand...

of our group of 12  with no one over a 7 handicap, not a single one liked the course or the changes... at least 8 had played it before and they thought it had been robbed of its charm. personally i would not ever bother going back, our ball bagger has instructions not to put it on our list again


----------



## User20204 (Nov 26, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Played
last course was Dunfirmline GC, which has a Castle as its clubhouse. short rolling parkland course, greens were good though difficult to read a chip onto as there were very soft, as was most of the course. A nice layout and again not long. very welcoming and quite an enjoyable round and rewarded good shots. a nice selection of par 3 and short par 4's
		
Click to expand...

I played Dunfermline for the first time this year on one of the hottest day of the year, absolutely loved it, 5 par 5s is a bit strange mind but would go back in a heartbeat.


----------

